# Low gain fuzzes



## HamishR (Jul 29, 2021)

I love simple, primitive fuzz circuits. I've built plenty of variations on Fuzz Faces, Tonebenders, Big Muffs, etc. What I like are fuzzes which sound like guitar - not too gained out, synthy, octavey, compressed or unnatural. I have a few Skreddy-based Muffs which sound amazing, a Marshall Supa Fuzz clone which I love and some Supa Tone clones which work really well. And I like Fuzzdog's take on the Scarab Dlx circuit, the Pitbull - glitchy and gated if you want it to be and regular fat fuzz of varying degrees if desired.

But does anyone have any other suggestions? Something which is almost an overdrive kinda fuzz?  I like a vocal sounding fuzz. What would you recommend?


----------



## Coda (Jul 30, 2021)

I recently built a MK 1 ToneBender that has more crunch than anything else…though I think it was chance.


----------



## manfesto (Jul 30, 2021)

might want to check out the Polar Cap, an “overdrive kinda fuzz” is a pretty apt description of the texture of that circuit; even in its gated “infinite” mode it still feels overdrive-ey.


----------



## Markus Kersius (Jul 30, 2021)

I recently acquired a Tarpit by Greer.
It's a take on the v4/5 op-amp muff, but I found it to be great with low gain settings.
The tone pot it seems has a bigger range than most muffs.
It can do gated/broken sounds with the gain on 0 and all the way to Billy Corganish at max gain.
I set the gain at 11 to get a quasi maxed out Fuzzface like tone.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 30, 2021)

Effector 13/Devi Ever Improbability Drive.


----------



## Flying (Jul 30, 2021)

Titania2 Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Spaceman Titan II




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 30, 2021)

One of my favorite things to do on any classic fuzz circuit is pop in the 250kA "Pre-Gain" pot from Joe Gagan's "Easy Face" at the beginning of the circuit. It's a super easy and effective way of shaping the amount of signal hitting the front of the fuzz. 

Now before the first person states the obvious, I'll come out and say that I find this configuration different than simply turning down the volume on the guitar. There are different interactions happening than would be immediately obvious and the side benefit, other than differing levels of Fuzzy Overdrive to Fuzz Fury, is that it can aid in find the "cleanup" sweet spot, even on Tonebender circuits.

It's become an afterthought on my fuzz builds now.


----------



## almondcity (Jul 30, 2021)

Check the Fuzzhugger Algal Bloom?


----------



## HamishR (Jul 30, 2021)

Great suggestions guys - I assume!  I will check them all out.  Big Monk I have done a similar thing with a few Fuzz Face builds.  And Flying thank you for reminding me about the Spaceman fuzz.  I've been meaning to check them out for ages.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 30, 2021)

Also check out the ModKits line of effects... no need to buy the kit, as the schematics are provided and circuits are super-simple and a doddle to make on vero/perf/even p2p. 

Of course, buying a kit supports Modkits and helps ensure that more kits/circuits come down the pike.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 30, 2021)

Mod kits - I'll check em out! And Astrotone fuzz - yup, built it.  I like it.


----------



## Dan M (Jul 31, 2021)

Carcosa can do low gain.  And it can crank, splatter, and sputter.  I have an actual DOD, I didn’t build it.

I built the Death Cap (Doom Bloom).  I really like the versatility and functionality of the controls.  I haven’t specifically played it as low gain, I’ll have to try it tomorrow.  I feel there is some sort of wizardry inside that pedal, it’s a fairly small component count, but has a lot of usable sounds.


----------



## HamishR (Aug 1, 2021)

Carcosa - I built one of those. I'll have to dig it out and try it again - I remember liking it! I'll check out the Death Cap.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 1, 2021)

I think you would dig this, You can change your Clipping diodes to suit!!!


----------



## Dan M (Aug 1, 2021)

Well I just tried playing the death cap at low gain, and it doesn’t do it.  The gain is pretty high even at low settings.

But it makes me wonder about the Algal Bloom (pedalpcb Plecostomus) as almondcity said above.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 1, 2021)

The Death Cap and Plecostomus are basically the same circuit-skeleton. You can build the Death Cap on a Plecostomus board, or vice versa.

I could see customising the core circuit to have as many or as few of the Death Cap's features added to the Plecostomus. 

Personally, I'd just add the pleco's "Starve" to the Death Cap, a 7-knobber sonic destructor!


Anyway, I'm not sure if the Pleco will do low gain if the DC doesn't.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 1, 2021)

The Clusterfuzz above is for people that want overdrive fuzz if that's a word.
Out of all the Fuzzes I have built, it's one of my favorites!!!
I chose LED's over the 2N7000/4001 Combo.

I've built the Bloom's, They are not for the low gain Hamish would be looking for!


----------



## daeg (Aug 4, 2021)

When people ask forums to suggest a fuzz that adds texture, people usually point them to 'Velcro' fuzzes, which are super fizzy and sputtery and have a nasty decay character.

That wasn't what I ever meant by a 'fuzz for a little bit of texture' and I suspect you feel the same way. After half a decade or so, I found the EQD Bellows was pretty close to the idea I had in my head.





When turned down you get a unique texture / grit, but not the over the top saturation or sputter. Some people called it a 'Tweed' pedal and I get it, but really it's just an improved Bazz Fuss. It should take you like 2 minutes to breadboard if you want to try it out.


----------

